# How to get a newer BMW replacement key for less



## Peccator (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello,

I'd really appreciate any help finding a way to pay less for a 2012 X5 remote/key. Dealers want $450+ so if I can save and get the same product, I'd rather save.

Please help if you can. I have until Thursday to resolve this problem. I live in Southern California, if it helps to know.

Thank you,

Peccator


PS. Sorry if this thread shouldn't have been posted here.


----------



## bbrase (Feb 10, 2013)

*Keys*

Inquiring minds need to know, my dealer wants $368 for Smart Key (both parts) and programing, more if car had comfort access, why would that be? Is their a plastic valet key for the F10 like there was for E60?


----------



## Peccator (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeah, the Comfort Access feature requires extra programming - about $100+ worth of it. Now that makes me kind of uncomfortable.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Peccator said:


> Yeah, the Comfort Access feature requires extra programming - about $100+ worth of it. Now that makes me kind of uncomfortable.


Just get a basic key. Last time I looked it was under $100.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 21, 2005)

you have a 2012 X5 & are complaining about a $400 key?


----------



## Peccator (Feb 25, 2013)

ProRail said:


> Just get a basic key. Last time I looked it was under $100.


Even a "basic key" is about $350 at the dealer. I'm not sure it's available for less elsewhere, but if you can share where I can get it for $100, I'd appreciate it.



Espresso said:


> you have a 2012 X5 & are complaining about a $400 key?


I don't recall saying it's mine, or complaining.


----------



## bbrase (Feb 10, 2013)

Went to an independent dealer who specializes in BMWs and got smart key, cut key and programing for $325.00 w/ tax.


----------



## Peccator (Feb 25, 2013)

bbrase said:


> Went to an independent dealer who specializes in BMWs and got smart key, cut key and programing for $325.00 w/ tax.


If it includes the Comfort Access feature and they can do the job for me even from a distance, I'm interested. Which dealer is this?


----------



## bbrase (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm in VA, don't have comfort access, so don't know if their charge would include coding for that also if needed. Check with smaller Import repair shops that specialize in BMWs, the one I used looked up the key parts needed using the VIN, and ordered the key already cut from BMW, they required a copy of the registration with my name on it and my drivers license to give to BMW before they would send the key, then had to go in for programing. Their prices are just less for the parts and labor than the dealer, also deducted 10% for being a SCCA member brought price down to $295.00.


----------



## Peccator (Feb 25, 2013)

bbrase said:


> I'm in VA, don't have comfort access, so don't know if their charge would include coding for that also if needed. Check with smaller Import repair shops that specialize in BMWs, the one I used looked up the key parts needed using the VIN, and ordered the key already cut from BMW, they required a copy of the registration with my name on it and my drivers license to give to BMW before they would send the key, then had to go in for programing. Their prices are just less for the parts and labor than the dealer, also deducted 10% for being a SCCA member brought price down to $295.00.


Sounds good. I might try a local shop I've seen close to me.

Thanks so much. :thumbup:


----------



## Wyatt Earp (Apr 8, 2013)

I found an ad on the net keylessremotes4u. BMW remotes/key at $89 and programme instructions. No idea if it's any good. Anyone tried this company?


----------



## newbemmerowner (Apr 15, 2013)

*325i*

Hi All

Sorry I'm not sure where I was supposed to be post this. Sorry this will probably be long I want to give as much information as I can.

I'm new here. I purchased a 2004 BMW 325i from a local dealership, and the battery on the keyless entry was dead so we tried to replace the battery and now the key is in 2 pieces. Key still works we just have to have both parts together to start the car.

We ordered 2 new keys from eBay that were uncut thinking we could go to a locksmith or a dealership and have them cut the keys and program them. I called 2 dealerships in my area and they said they couldn't cut the keys we would have to order new keys. One quote was for $192 and another was $168.

So I guess my question is, is there a way to get cut BMW keys that we can program them.

Not really sure where to go from here.

Thanks for the help/suggestions


----------



## JayKayo (Feb 5, 2013)

I just read the title and clicked it thinking the OP had a way of obtaining one and was sharing it with everyone.


----------



## ambishop (Oct 5, 2003)

Bimmernav has the replacement keysfobs direct out of Germany for $299, and less for the regular older style remote keys. http://www.bimmernav.com/url/keyfob


----------



## mandopickr (Mar 27, 2013)

I got non-ca key for 2011 335i from BMW dealership down the road for $216. Local BMW dealership gave me estimate in the $400 range. You might check around.


----------



## Peccator (Feb 25, 2013)

JayKayo said:


> I just read the title and clicked it thinking the OP had a way of obtaining one and was sharing it with everyone.


My bad. I now realize it sounds more like a How To tutorial than a question... :dunno:


----------



## BMW Atlanta (Mar 18, 2014)

*Quote for BMW Replacement Key*

Global Imports in Atlanta charged $283 + Tax for a replacement for my 2008 3 series.


----------

